# Godzilla vs. Goku



## Captain Smoker (Jul 10, 2009)

Well after learning what Godzilla is really capable of, I thought id pit him against Goku himself.

Goku at his best vs. Godzilla at his best.

If this is a shit stomp, let Vegeta join Goku. If its still a shit stomp, let the DBZ verse fight Godzilla. 

Bloodlust, battle starts on earth. GO!!


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 10, 2009)

What did you learn about godzilla to make you think he could fight goku. I know of nothing.

...If your refering to the black hole tanking and planet busting, I dont think thats going to cut against Eos Goku. Godzilla deoesnt have speed comparable to End of Dragonball goku let alone End of serious(not that it makes much difference due to his size, but he wouldnt be able to hit his opponent), and his destructive power pales incomparison as well. Im gonna have to give it to Goku. Though I havent seen all versions of Godzilla, from what i know Goku would defeat him with little effort if any.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2009)

Earth is the true loser in this battle


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 10, 2009)

She can handle it, there have been more powerful battles on earth lol. Seriously though, Earth has to be one of the most if not the most durable planet in all of fiction. For obvious reasons lol.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 10, 2009)

Beating the shit out of Luffy does NOT mean Godzilla has the power to fight Goku.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2009)

Lord Raizen said:


> She can handle it, there have been more powerful battles on earth lol. Seriously though, Earth has to be one of the most if not the most durable planet in all of fiction. For obvious reasons lol.



Earth has inconsistent feats

sometime a low level planet busting attack kills her

and other times people spam attacks that could kill stars and she stands there unfeeling, not aimed at her but at each other


----------



## Ulti (Jul 10, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Beating the shit out of Luffy does NOT mean Godzilla has the power to fight Goku.



Thread summed up.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 10, 2009)

Goku's a planet buster. Nuff' said.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

Godzilla is a planet buster, too, and can regenerate from almost anything.

Goku would still win.


----------



## Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Goku wins. just because Luffy gets stomp doesn't mean Goku get stomped


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Godzilla wouldn't go down easy, but Goku would win. He might get Radiation poisoning however.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Since OP mentions nothing of which Godzilla, I'm assuming its either Marvel or Burning Godzilla, either way Goku isn't putting it down.

If Godzilla vs Buu was inconclusive, what the fuck is Goku going to do on his lonesome?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't really understand how Godzilla versus Boo is inconclusive, he'd just chocolate beam him.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

That wouldn't work very well against something made up of millions of souls. Especially since Godzilla has also absorbed the souls of three Immortal Dai Kaikjuus as well.

Buu has nothing on that level of power to transmutate at all.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

He turned billions of people into Chocolate. What makes you think Godzilla could resist?


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

He has never done anything like that.

The best feat he has done is turned a city's population into chocolate. Nothing close to hundreds of thousands, much less millions or billions.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

What does souls have to do with i? its His physical body he affects not the souls.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Because Godzilla is a Dai-Kaijuu and has regenerated from practically nothing and has shown transmutation resistance.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

When did he show transmutation resistance?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Was'nt Marvel Godzilla compared to the Midgard Serpant by Thor and fought Hercules as well? Goku can't win this..


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe this is the Movie Version.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

And the movie version has resisted a black hole, destroyed the Dimensional Tide, blasted apart large planetoids, can atomize planets in his Burning/Meltdown form, split apart the Earth's tectonic plates indirectly while fighting underwater and toss Kaijuus across the Earth's horizons.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

Which Godzilla and Goku are we using? The strongest DBZ character that I think Godzilla at his strongest would beat base Namke Saga Goku. Anything after that would be overkill, maybe the Marvel Godzilla would beat him.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Marvel Godzilla would beat any DB character in strength, so would the Millenium and Heisei Godzillas as well.

Goku will tire out before he will and get eventually tagged.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Or, he could Kamehameha him into the sun.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

When has Goku blasted someone off of a planet.

Never.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Or, he could Kamehameha him into the sun.



That won't work especially on Oni Godzilla. If Godzilla can survive a Black hole then what is the sun going to do?

I'm no expert on Godzilla and have'nt seen all the japanese movies but based on what I've seen, scans of the comic and heard here, Goku may or may not stand a chance.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nappa destroy a whole city in just two fingers and don't forget how fast DBZ characters compare to him. I love Godzilla as the next guy (My all time fictional character since I was three) but Goku after Freeza is just over kill since simple ki blast can wipe out whole islands and cities. 

Marvel Godzilla might beat him since got hit by Thor God Blast with very little damage and Thor's hammer was mention to destroy half of the universe at the time.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

What, we're usingthe best versions right? Goku Shot Coola strait to the sun. Master Rhoshi blasted the moon. Piccolo blasted the moon. It might take awhile for him to reach the sun, but he could be sent there.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Nappa destroy a whole city in just two fingers and don't forget how fast DBZ characters compare to him. I love Godzilla as the next guy (My all time fictional character since I was three) but Goku after Freeza is just over kill since simple ki blast can wipe out whole islands and cities.
> 
> Marvel Godzilla might beat him since got hit by Thor God Blast with very little damage and Thor's hammer was mention to destroy half of the universe at the time.



City busting attacks won't put him down.
Mountain busting attacks won't put him down.
Even if you physically destroy him down to his base atoms he will regenerate and just be stronger.

And Thor's God Blast destroyed 1/4th of the universe, or 1/6th, I don't remember exactly which.

Either way nothing in Saiyan saga DB is putting him down.



hadomaru said:


> What, we're usingthe best versions right? Goku Shot Coola strait to the sun. Master Rhoshi blasted the moon. Piccolo blasted the moon. It might take awhile for him to reach the sun, but he could be sent there.



Filler doesn't count.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

to win a fight, all you have to do is knock the foe out.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Godzilla can do that to Goku as well. He threw a monster into outer space.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

And Goku can in no way BFR or knock out Godzilla.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Planetbusting Kamehameha to the skull would work.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Godzilla has regenerated from his own body being destroyed inside out. That still won't work.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

It would still knock him out... but whatever, some versions could beat Goku and some can't.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Since OP mentions nothing of which Godzilla, I'm assuming its either Marvel or Burning Godzilla, either way Goku isn't putting it down.
> 
> If Godzilla vs Buu was inconclusive, what the fuck is Goku going to do on his lonesome?



I said "Godzilla at his best" learn how to read.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, Godzilla at his best is one of three: Millenium, Heisei's Burning/Meltdown Godzilla or Marvel Godzilla.

Thank you for being vague as fuck.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

In which of the Heisei movies does Buring/Meltdown Godzilla appear in? Millenium as well. I'm now interested


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Meltdown/Burning Godzilla appears in the last Heisei era film, Godzilla vs Destroyah.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

Good on you, sir.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> When has Goku blasted someone off of a planet.
> 
> Never.



Are you asserting that he can't blast people off or that he wouldn't?


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

What difference does it make, when has Goku's Ki attacks physically knocked something off a planet's axis with just pure force?

And how would it matter since he's never blasted a creature that weighs over 60,000 metric tons off the planet?


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

They have enough kinetic energy to bust a planet, mate.  Like, easily. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if he can vaporize earth (10^24 kg) casually, sending 60.000 tons away should be in the realms of the possible.

And Vegeta was about to get sent to space after the Garlic Gun/Kamehameha struggle, remember? He barely managed to get away from it and that's cuz he can fly and Goku's kamehameha wasn't that strong then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

Godzilla/Goku beam battle?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 10, 2009)

^ , + Rep


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Godzilla/Goku beam battle?



More like Chou Kamehameha cheapshot BFR into space. It's the only way to win for Goku.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> More like Chou Kamehameha cheapshot BFR into space. It's the only way to win for Goku.



I'm not overly familiar with Godzilla, but can Godzilla not counter with a beam of it's own?


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> They have enough kinetic energy to bust a planet, mate.  Like, easily. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if he can vaporize earth (10^24 kg) casually, sending 60.000 tons away should be in the realms of the possible.



Death Star superlaser firepower calcs for Goku? No.

Anyway why are you using the formula for the megaton force for heat energy used to vaporized a planet as a means of concussive force?



> And Vegeta was about to get sent to space after the Garlic Gun/Kamehameha struggle, remember? He barely managed to get away from it and that's cuz he can fly and Goku's kamehameha wasn't that strong then.



Vegeta was barely sent into the stratosphere, that was it.

Lets look at the weight difference:

Godzilla is over 60,000+ tons and has resisted a black hole
Vegeta weighs maybe 60 to 70 kilograms and has not resisted a black hole

Think.


----------



## ss4 Gogeta (Jul 10, 2009)

dont forget ss1 ss2 ss3fav ss4  godzilla would be obliterated goku no monster or any other manga caricter will never beat him


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Death Star superlaser firepower calcs for Goku? No.
> 
> Anyway why are you using the formula for the megaton force for heat energy used to vaporized a planet as a means of concussive force



Vaporized was probably the wrong word.

His ki attacks have enough concussive force to destroy a planet completely. That is not enough to blast Godzilla into space?



TWF said:


> Vegeta was barely sent into the stratosphere, that was it.
> 
> Lets look at the weight difference:
> 
> ...



Well, yeah, but Goku was weak as shit back then compared to end of the series. Again, a casual planet buster should be able to pull it off.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

So why wasn't Super Perfect Cell blasted off the planet when hit by Super Saiyan 2 Gohan's final Kamehame Ha, or Gohan smashed through the Earth when Buutenks Ki blasts smashed through the otherside of the planet.

The later two are both well beyond Goku's power.

No, Godzilla at his strongest has resisted black holes, made the Earth tremble literally, moved the Earth's tectonic plates, and tossed a Kaijuu that weighs five times Godzilla's own weight into the stratosphere.

Goku could try but he isn't budging Godzilla, assuming it hits and and assuming it doesn't get countered by his Atomic Spiral Ray or god forbid Super Atomic Spiral Ray.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

> His ki attacks have enough concussive force to destroy a planet completely. That is not enough to blast Godzilla into space?



The logic is sound. Providing they were not destroyed, energy which could annihilate a planet would easily give the target waaaaaaay beyond escape velocity. Even if the target weighed 60,000 tons+. The amount of energy needed could accelerate the entire earth at this rate. 

Not that it actually happened in DB, which is all over the place with the effects of attacks.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Its a trope just like how Luffy knocks massive size Sea Kings hundreds of meters away without trying but when using Gear Second with one of his strongest attacks could only hurdle Rob Lucci in his hybrid Zoan form the same distance or less.

And again, its not like planet busting > Dimensional Tide.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Its a trope



Power = Weight. Can't find it on tvtropes though.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Why does this matter or how at all would it even if it did? Point stands, Luffy and Sanji routinely knock huge Sea Kings hundreds of feat yet can't do it to smaller opponets.

The point your aruging is groundless.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Power = Weight. Can't find it on tvtropes though.



It's called Megaton punch:


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh boy, I get to flex my Godzilla knowledge... XD

Which Godzilla folks? There are so many different versions of the character that all have different powerscales (stronger beams, better strength, regeneration, etc.) I could go through all the different versions, but I don't want to do that... I will just consider this the Heisei (90's) Version.

Well, the 90's Heisei Version was able to lift well over twice his weight in Mecha-Godzilla, move him one way, quickly reverse said action, and move him the other way, and then toss him... by the head and with nothing more than his wrists. That is 150,000 Tons of Giant Mecha who is 120 Meters tall compared to Heisei Goji's 100 Meters Tall and 60,000 Tons.... He also repeatedly slammed a 140 Meter tall, 70,000 Ton King Ghidorah off the ground by his tails. So Goku may have trouble just out-wrestling Godzilla.

Goku's blasts are better though. Heisei Godzilla's beam, while decent, ismost definitely not a city buster like Goku's can be in one move.

Of course, does Goku have full power here? If he can go SS3 or 4, I think Goji is blown to bits. But SS1 and before? It would be interesting.


----------



## Glued (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, its pretty obvious that not all the Godzilla's in the millenium series are not in the same continuity.

If I were to use a Godzilla to fight Goku, it would be the All Out Attack Godzilla.

The All Out Attack Godzilla is supposed to be the original Godzilla from the 1950s come back to life.

Even if Goku kills him, Godzilla will come back 50 years later.

The All Out Attack Godzilla decimated Baragon, Thousand Year King Ghidora and Mothra. It took a torpedo from a submarine within Godzilla and the combined spirit of all three monsters to bring him down.

Then All Out Attack Godzilla came back just as the sun came up. He defeated himself because of the hole in his neck left by the submarine.

It was later shown All Out Attack Godzilla's body was regenerating from a beating heart. Nothing, but a heart.

Goku cannot kill All Out Attack Godzilla and if by some chance he does, he'll be back in 50 years.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay, its pretty obvious that not all the Godzilla's in the millenium series are not in the same continuity.



This is correct.


> If I were to use a Godzilla to fight Goku, it would be the All Out Attack Godzilla.



Woo! GMK Godzilla is my favorite too. XD



> Even if Goku kills him, Godzilla will come back 50 years later



True, but that give Goku the win for the fight at hand. Kinda like a knock-out in a sense.



> The All Out Attack Godzilla decimated Baragon, Thousand Year King Ghidora and Mothra. It took a torpedo from a submarine within Godzilla and the combined spirit of all three monsters to bring him down.



The thing is that all that needs to do is one hole in GMK Godzilla in his neck area, and this is all over as he will blow himself up. His defenses are good for kaiju-wise, but he lacks regen and DBZ Level Weaponry would be too much for his hide IMO.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 10, 2009)

tie.


Godzilla eats goku 'n goku fires a big ass kamehameha inside of gozilla.
Gozilla will be all like  and goku will be like :ho but that dumbfuck is not realizing that he blew up himself as well.

Shit is down and somebody is needs wipe the floor off cause of the mess and shit. (Imagine a monster exploding....you know what I mean)
I say Piccolo  goku already made him his bitch


see how this posts doesn't make sense.

yes.


----------



## Glued (Jul 10, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> This is correct.
> 
> 
> Woo! GMK Godzilla is my favorite too. XD
> ...



All Out Attack Godzilla was regenerating from a beating heart at the end of the movie after his body exploded.

Goku isn't going to kill him unless he has some sort of oxygen destroyer and even then he'll just be back after 50 years.

The All Out Attack Godzilla was not just some radioactive dinosaur. He was a supernatural being, composed of all the people the Japanese hurt in WWII.

Its not a knock out if Godzilla keeps coming back.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> All Out Attack Godzilla was regenerating from a beating heart at the end of the movie after his body exploded.
> 
> Goku isn't going to kill him unless he has some sort of oxygen destroyer and even then he'll just be back after 50 years.
> 
> ...



Yeah? I know all of that and more.

But That would be a totally different match instead of the SAME match again. Hence Goku would would technically win the fight. 50 Years of not being around is too long for it to be considered the same fight. XD


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

A punch from Heisei Godzilla would likely kill Goku instantly.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> A punch from Heisei Godzilla would likely kill Goku instantly.



The only problem of course is tha Heisei Godzilla has kinda stubby arms with little reach and he is pretty damn slow moving... 

Also, how would Goku react to the overall Radioactive presense of Godzilla? Has anyone ever considered this? Especially his Atomic Beam.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Goku died of a heart virus so he gets radioactive poisoning.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you kidding me we've seen Godzilla in the Heisei era throw jabs like a champ.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Are you kidding me we've seen Godzilla in the Heisei era throw jabs like a champ.



 When? I debate this stuff on a daily basis on another forum. Heisei Godzilla is more of overall physical power using mostly his body to attack. He is NOT Showa Godzilla who is known to throw punches like a champ and pull Kung-Fu moves out of no where. Heisei is raw physical power, slow-moving brute that will just run you over rather than pound on you. This is shown in GvsKG, Gvs.Des, Gvs.SG, and Gvs.MGII.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't say he's Showa Godzilla. But his arms are quite useful for grappling, throwing, suplexes, ect...


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> I didn't say he's Showa Godzilla. But his arms are quite useful for grappling, throwing, suplexes, ect...



Oh, I know Heisei Godzilla is a great grappler, but he is slow and his arms do have very poor reach. Goku will probably be too fast for him to hit due to that. It is Heisei Godzilla's Hulk-like endurance and regen that will keep him in the fight. As well as his decent beam weapon (if he can get a hit off with it, but he spams a lot, so I think he would since Goku tends to mess around during fights.)


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't Godzilla weak against electricity? Super Saiyan transformations seem to produce Bio-Electricity.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 10, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Isn't Godzilla weak against electricity? Super Saiyan transformations seem to produce Bio-Electricity.



Weak against Electricity...?

I have NO idea where you got this from...

he sat in a lightning storm, used it to turned himself into supermagnet, and then proceeded to use his newfound magnetism powers to trash the Showa Mechagodzilla


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 10, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Weak against Electricity...?
> 
> I have NO idea where you got this from...
> 
> he sat in a lightning storm, used it to turned himself into supermagnet, and then proceeded to use his newfound magnetism powers to trash the Showa Mechagodzilla



In Mothra vs Godzilla and King Kong vs Godzilla he was scared to touch power lines.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 10, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> In Mothra vs Godzilla and King Kong vs Godzilla he was scared to touch power lines.



In every other movie of Godzilla, he routinely walks straight through powerlines in the 27 different scenarios involving him wrecking Japan.

That being said, King Ghidorah fires LIGHTNING from his mouths.

This is:
-Showa King Ghidorah 
-Destroy All Monsters King Ghidorah
-All Out Attack King Ghidorah
-Heisei King Ghidorah
-Mecha King Ghidorah
-Kaiser Ghidorah

That is SIX incidences where Godzilla spends an entire movie tanking lightning bolts from the mouth of a 3-headed dragon, and proceeds to defeat said dragon one way or another.

Electricity is borders uselessness against him


----------



## Glued (Jul 10, 2009)

I enjoyed watching All Out Attack Godzilla absorb the lightning of Thousand Year Dragon King Ghidora and using it to power up his own Atomic Breath.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> Why does this matter or how at all would it even if it did? Point stands, Luffy and Sanji routinely knock huge Sea Kings hundreds of feat yet can't do it to smaller opponets.
> 
> 
> The point your aruging is groundless.




I wasn't arguing. I was agreeing with you. I just remember seeing it on tvtropes, so out of interest, I was looking for it. The trope is known as Power = Weight, where more powerful opponents tend to fly less simply because they are powerful.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 11, 2009)

Godzilla 2000 destroyed a black hole with his lazah.  But yeah, Goku is 2 fayast fo him.  But Godzilla is still more BA!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 11, 2009)

Before reading the rest of this thread, I am going to give this to Goku. Yes, I know about Godzilla's crazy regen, but Goku could probably dodge most of his attacks, and at least destroy enough of him that it would take him too long to regenerate, giving a KO win. His regeneration doesn't take seconds like Buu's. Or Goku could use Shunkan Idou to teleport him to another planet and leave him there (only problem is I've never seen Goku teleport something that big).

Goku might have to worry about getting radiation poisoning though, but I'm sure he'll be fine if he stays far enough away/


----------



## KamuiEyes (Jul 11, 2009)

Goku fairly easily. If he can beat a giant ape, he can beat a giant lizard. At his best? Goku at his best could probably take out Godzilla with his pinky.


----------



## Glued (Jul 11, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Yeah? I know all of that and more.
> 
> But That would be a totally different match instead of the SAME match again. Hence Goku would would technically win the fight. 50 Years of not being around is too long for it to be considered the same fight. XD



I said IF he can kill Godzilla and it is a very very big IF. Only something like the Oxygen Destroyer was able to kill Godzilla.

This All Out Attack godzilla was regenerating from a beating heart. He doesn't need a brain and he probably would start regenerating from a few chunks of flesh. Goku isn't killing All Out Attack Godzilla. 

As shown with his fight with Thousand Year dragon King Ghidora, he can absorb energy attacks and use it to power up his own.

Destroy Godzilla, he will regenerate. Completely kill him and he will return from the grave 50 years later and the killing Godzilla will be tough. It was just a hole in his neck by a torpedo. They literally had to go inside of Godzilla's body and use a drilling type torpedo.

Who here honestly believe Goku has the mental capacity to fly inside of Godzilla.

Other versions of the millenium series such as the one that fought Kiryu survived an Absolute Zero blast and only had minor damage to his chest rather being completely vaporized.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2009)

Mental Capacity? he's a combat genius and an excellent strategist. Would he do it? i don't know,


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 11, 2009)

Goku isnt a master strategist at all. He is a close minded martial artist that basically pits his fists and kicks vs. the enemies fists and kicks to decide the universes fate. Thats why its a kid show.


----------

